# Do you NEED a martingale or breastplate?



## sorral3 (Jun 7, 2013)

Short answer....NO. if a saddle fits properly breast collars aren't needed. I have never needed a martingale, in my opinion only, they are there to help "bad hands".


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Riding in foothills or mountains around here, I always use a breastplate. Same for playing polo. 

I use a martingale (no tie down) for my western saddle, too, when working.

Here, some people even use cruppers for that added insurance and they believe keeping the saddle absolutely in place is more comfortable for the horse.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Breast-plate: If you're doing flat-work and the saddle is slipping backwards, then you can can correct the saddle-fit, get a saddle that fits, or use a breast-plate to hide the problem. If you're riding a lot of hills or jumping, the extreme movement of a horse or simple gravity can cause even the best-fitting saddle to slide, and a breast-plate is a simple and useful tool.

Martingale: German martingales can be used under training to "adjust" a headset. Good hands and a skilled seat will do the same. A running martingale is very useful when jumping a horse that pops its head up so the rider doesn't get hit in the face. I'm sure there are other applications as well. I'm not familiar with the use of a standing martingale. Common for all of them is that they're used to correct a headset issue. Sometimes they're used to hide a problem that a trainer or rider can't figure out how to fix correctly. Sometimes they're used (correctly) as an aide to help a horse stay in a better headset - combined with correct use of hands and seat.

I use a breastplate on a horse that I ride on VERY steep terrain.

I ride a horse who's owner wanted me to try a running martingale on him because he held his head so high. Instead, I changed his bit to a milder bit that didn't jab him in the roof of the mouth, so he quit raising his head to avoid the bit. Each case is different. A lot of people use martingales and breastplates because they look cool.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Mine is extra insurance. Seen a lot of broken cinches, latigos, etc. It will at least keep your saddle from totally flipping under on you long enough to jump off. Plus, yes, I use it for fashion...lol! 

Martingales depend. I believe in the use of training aids but not 100% of the time.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

I use a breastplate all the time, mostly for fashion but it help in hilly terrain and if, god forbid, something else breaks, extra insurance!

I have used martingales/draw reins (same purpose, basically) in short bursts to help the horse get a clearer understanding of what I'm asking but as far as I'm concerned I don't like them to be used all the time. I can see where they could be of use in jumping, though.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've never used either. A lot of the people I know who event use a running martingale; my understanding is that it gives the rider a little more leverage if the horse decides to try running off/evading the bit with his head in the air.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

freia said:


> Martingale: German martingales can be used under training to "adjust" a headset. Good hands and a skilled seat will do the same. A running martingale is very useful when jumping a horse that pops its head up so the rider doesn't get hit in the face. I'm sure there are other applications as well. I'm not familiar with the use of a standing martingale. Common for all of them is that they're used to correct a headset issue. Sometimes they're used to hide a problem that a trainer or rider can't figure out how to fix correctly.* Sometimes they're used (correctly) as an aide to help a horse stay in a better headset* - combined with correct use of hands and seat.
> 
> .


That is NOT a correct use of a martingale, the correct use of a martingale is to stop the horses head getting above the angle of control. It should never be used to put a horse in a "headset".


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Some people use breastplates (western) just for show. 
It is however a nice thing to have as others said for when you ride the rougher terrain.  There is a legitimate and true reason for this piece of equipment, not just as pretty bling.
_
A martingale is never supposed to be used for "headset"...that is wrong._

A "running martingale" is used by running your reins through rings which are not supposed to come into active use unless the horse raises the head past a certain point, then downward force is applied on those reins. 
I don't like running martingales as it breaks the bit, rein, hand line of communication...how it does not come into some form of play when those rings and that piece of equipment hangs continually on your reins is beyond me, no thanks.
A standing martingale does the same thing as a running,_ EXCEPT_.. it attaches to the bridle noseband...it has_ nothing_ to do with your reins so does _not_ interfere with communication nor is any weight hanging from the reins.
Both martingales should _not _ever interfere with the way a horse travels or carries itself if properly adjusted. Neither is or should it ever be adjusted to "set" a head... they _are_ to keep a horse from tossing their head past a reasonable height while jumping primarily.

A well-trained horse should not ever need a martingale to keep a consistently placed head while riding on the flat. It became a "fad" in the show ring to see horses with standing martingales, and many jumper riders use them so they don't get face smacked by the horse who is so excited and upright carrying their head during a competition... training flaws for some...sure doesn't look pretty to see that horse move in such a way with the rider hanging on the mouth and face trying to rate and control...

To me riding a horse on the flat and over fences _without_ the added martingales just presents a more finished, prepared and trained horse without all the contraptions and "aids" applied to them...

_just my opinion..._


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I use a martingale for my Tb, but it only comes into play when she has her moments of being a complete twit and throwing her head up before a gallop. I use a breast plate only on my haffy when out hunting to prevent the saddle slipping back when jumping or going up steep hills.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I use a breastplate but I ride treeless so the saddle can slide a lot more easily on hills. I could probably go without it, but it doesn't hurt anything to keep it there.

I have used a running martingale in the past on my horse for short periods of time. When I was a teen I did have a tie down on the horse I rode (western) but he would hit you with his head if you had any contact with his mouth. That was a rider safety issue. I tried changing bits on him but he always did it, even with a snaffle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> A "running martingale" is used by running your reins through rings which are not supposed to come into active use unless the horse raises the head past a certain point, then downward force is applied on those reins.
> I don't like running martingales as it breaks the bit, rein, hand line of communication...how it does not come into some form of play when those rings and that piece of equipment hangs continually on your reins is beyond me, no thanks.
> 
> 
> _just my opinion..._


I'm not sure why the running martingale not coming into play should be beyond you? it is pretty simple in that the contact is more than enough to hold up the weight (which is slight) of the martingale attachment and so the ring runs along the reins but makes no impact on the line of the reins, if you ride without a contact then there is no impact on anything for them to have any effect. If the martingale is set too low, which is incorrect, only then will it affect the bit / rein / hand line. A running martingale is a useful safety measure on an unpredictable horse who may throw it's head up suddenly.


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

I will get the best fitting saddle possible, and I most likely will not be riding on steep terrains at all


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

A correctly adjusted running martingale is what I call a safety net - it should only come into play when its needed - the rest of the time it can sit there doing nothing so isn't hurting anything or interfering with anything
I find them really useful when the flies are really bad if I have a horse that gets hysterical about them and starts flinging its head in my face.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I ride lots of steep terrain, on a round horse with no withers. I use a breast collar always, unless I'm working in the arena or just on a light ride. More than once I have climbed a steep grade and found that my saddle has slipped back and the breast collar is tight.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Breast collar/breastplate for trail riding. Otherwise, the less amount of junk hanging off the horse, the better...at least for me.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Clava said:


> I'm not sure why the running martingale not coming into play should be beyond you? it is pretty simple in that the contact is more than enough to hold up the weight (which is slight) of the martingale attachment and so the ring runs along the reins but makes no impact on the line of the reins, if you ride without a contact then there is no impact on anything for them to have any effect. If the martingale is set too low, which is incorrect, only then will it affect the bit / rein / hand line. A running martingale is a useful safety measure on an unpredictable horse who may throw it's head up suddenly.



Actually, it isn't! The words were a "play on & phrasing of words"....

But if you truly ride with _very _soft hands and soft contact...those rings and the weight of the leather straps _do_ come into play. 
There_ is_ a downward force...on a sensitive mouthed animal it makes a difference.
Let go of your horses face and drop your contact by half... big difference in feel and communication on a truly soft mouthed horse.

If you think, _"A running martingale is a useful safety measure on an unpredictable horse who may throw it's head up suddenly."
Safety measure, sure it is ...so was the WHACK to the bars of the mouth, tongue and teeth. Some horse just flipped over from that WHACK in the mouth...
_I'll let the standing martingale be my "safety measure" and not sacrifice my horses mouth...let the noseband of my bridle exert the force to the bridge of the nose keeping the head away from my face.

Just a different philosophy and way your were taught to ride and use equipment.
To each their own.
Have a super day!!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> Actually, it isn't! The words were a "play on & phrasing of words"....
> 
> But if you truly ride with _very _soft hands and soft contact...those rings and the weight of the leather straps _do_ come into play.
> There_ is_ a downward force...on a sensitive mouthed animal it makes a difference.
> ...


interesting I would never use a standing martingale as they are horrible restrictive things that prevent natural movement. Even if a horse throws it's head up with a running martingale there is only a pull on the mouth if you choose to close your fingers against the pull, you can let the horse throw it's head up if you want to, which is not possible with a standing martingale.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Here is a running martingale and you can see it is making no difference to the bit , rein and hand line. This is my TB mare (who has a soft mouth) but with my friend riding her.


----------



## macariska (Oct 10, 2013)

If you are climbing a lot of hills then yes but for flat every day riding they not needed. I barrel race and like to use one for that to help keep my saddle in place.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

horselovingguy, the weight of the rings and the leather straps are insignificant. If you have a proper contact then a running martingale wil not interfere at all. 
A standing martingale is actualy more dangerous perticularly when jumping. If you get into trouble XC or hunting you need to be able to give the horse its head and let it get itself out of trouble, you cannot do that in a standing martigale. A horse also cannot stretch forwards completely in one, I've known far more horses panic in a standing martingale because they hit the end of it than in a running.

I used a running maritingale on my youngster for a while, he bolted and the first thing he did when he bolted was throw his head up, the running martingale ment that I could control him even with his head in the air
this is him, he is a very very sensitive soul and he was quite happy in one.
















I have since schooled him out of needing one on the flat but would still use one for jumping.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For a breast collar/breast plate, it greatly depends on the type of riding you're doing. Like others have said, if you do a lot of riding on hilly or steep terrain, then IMHO it's better to have and not need it than need it and not have it.

Even though I ride western, I never ride without a breast collar. Mostly, that's because it's too much of a pain to take it off and put it back on my saddle, but also because I never really know when I'll be riding in hills or having to rope (where the BC really comes into play).

As for a martingale, no, you shouldn't ever really need one (as in, can't ride without it). I've been riding for over 25 years, and been training horses for about 15 and I've never used a martingale even once. I can't fault those riders who use them correctly, but most the folks I see around here don't.

IMHO, if you feel like you can't ride without it, then there is something deeper going on with your riding or your horse's training that needs to be addressed.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

As indicated martingales allow for some more control if necessary. I se most jumpers in them but whether or not they are often there as a just in case...many horses I have seen have a large loop constantly.

As for the breastplate..someone mentioned they aren't really necessary with a correctly fitted saddle...that isn't necessarily true. I know a few people who have had licensed and reputable saddle fitters out to fit their saddles, and have the saddles adjusted as needed, but the breastplate is still required to keep the saddle in place.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

^^^That's something you find out the first time you tackle a really steep bank!!!
I've had more than a few times when a crupper would have come in handy too
I would never ride a horse in a standing martingale - if they're loose enough to not interfere with the horses head in an incident then they wont do any good to prevent it raising its head too head and smacking you in the face


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

smrobs said:


> IMHO, if you feel like you can't ride without it, then there is something deeper going on with your riding or your horse's training that needs to be addressed.


 
Quite agree, with my ex-racer TB it is her insane need to leap and throw her head up before a gallop, it is pure excitement and very hard to train out of her but I totally accept it is my failing to not be able to do so, but the martingale gives me a little back up and control (and helps to avoid me losing teeth:lol. I don't use it for anything except fast hacking and I can cope without it, but to be honest it is safer with it.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Clava... that is the point....
A _properly _adjusted standing martingale _does not ever_ become tight unless the horse places their head above and into a "danger zone". The difference being standing martingale_ is_ attached to a noseband and_ not_ to a mouth as a running martingale is.
To many people don't know how obviously by what you have seen to adjust correctly...they use it wrong as a "head-setting" or head-restrictive device...it is neither.
As soon as a running martingale hits the end of that leather strap the horses mouth and communication has now been affected and impaired. There is _no _straight line of bit to hand communication left...so it applies downward force, the higher the head the more force and the worse the fight the horse gives for control of its hurting mouth:-(
If the horse never raises its head and makes contact with the thing, _WHY_ are you using it in the first place???:think:


Well, all I can say to all of you that think the running martingale is "the answer" and can't ride on the flat let alone over fences without one is... you may have serious holes in your training.
You also have probably never shown equitation or hunter style classes. If you dared to enter a ring with that running martingale on your horse you would be excused from the ring, disqualified. They are illegal to my knowledge to use except in jumpers or cross-country style of riding....I have never seen a dressage horse shown in one either. 

I look at the pictures you all posted and I see_ very_ nice horses, but I also see "contraptions" of dropped nosebands, flash nosebands, martingales, and both horses traveling behind the vertical with their noses. It is just something *I am* uncomfortable seeing and honestly, when I see people using running martingales these are the things I see commonly happening, why..._I don't know_, because that should not be happening either. Again, not things I am comfortable seeing nor did as these "nosebands" also would have you excused from the show ring as illegal...sorry....

In reference to your "you can't jump big"... I've jumped 4' high 5' wide oxers on a friends horse with that standing martingale attached, that is pretty big, not huge but not tiny either...he had no problem or issue completing his course...he also shortly after no longer was ridden in a martingale as he_ didn't_ need one..that was proved when he jumped jump after jump without one later on and didn't toss or throw his head ever...I believe cross-country courses may have larger fences but I have not ridden cross-country to this degree of difficulty, and won't as I am uncomfortable riding my horse over such terrain._ Call me a chicken...those fences don't pop apart if you misjudge..*.no thank-you!!*_
_Sometimes I think we all do things because it is the excepted "norm" and what others do so you copy them...even if not in the best interest of your horse._

To each their own...I just know you won't find a running martingale on my horse just as you probably by your answers won't find a standing on yours...different training technique, different training background..best training one though is to fill in the holes in the training and not need the device(s) in the first place.
_I'm stepping out of this debate as you are set in your thoughts and ways, and so am I..._
Have a great day all... happy trails.
:wink:


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

I've worked in both varieties of martingales (standing/running) & breastplates. Need depends entirely on the horse. Like everyone else said they should never take the place of actual training, but they DO have their uses. I rode my mare in a running martingale when riding huntseat & jumping as she had a habit of pulling (she could yank me right out of the saddle if she tried) and getting strong before jumps. The running martingale ONLY activated if she tugged on it. I rode like I always did, same softness, hand position etc. Eventually she stopped pulling AS bad & now we don't even use the thing. It sits retired in my tack box LOL.

I will never touch a standing martingale again. It just created more problems than it helped with my Arabian years ago. Like everyone else said I can "de-activate" my running if something happens. Can't do the same with a standing. Which scares the crap out of me when jumping. Because there's been times my mare has almost fallen landing weird (just over a little 2ft fence) and if she didn't have the give the running gave her when I practically threw her my reins - it could have turned out worse when she yanked her head up to rebalance. 

I use breastplates for huntseat & western. Hunt because my saddle doesn't fit either of my mares absolutely perfect. The big gal it slides back on & my little mare it will rotate. And trust me. I was crying for a breastplate when we did XC practice & my saddle almost twisted under her after she took a jump funny then shot off under me. I just like the extra security they give.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> Clava... that is the point....
> A _properly _adjusted standing martingale _does not ever_ become tight unless the horse places their head above and into a "danger zone". The difference being standing martingale_ is_ attached to a noseband and_ not_ to a mouth as a running martingale is.
> To many people don't know how obviously by what you have seen to adjust correctly...they use it wrong as a "head-setting" or head-restrictive device...it is neither.
> As soon as a running martingale hits the end of that leather strap the horses mouth and communication has now been affected and impaired. There is _no _straight line of bit to hand communication left...so it applies downward force, the higher the head the more force and the worse the fight the horse gives for control of its hurting mouth:-(
> ...


 
I didn't say anything about jumping???

I can ride on the flat and jump without one - didn't say I couldn't. I use one for a very particular reason and it is the kindest and allows the freest movement of my horses head. I have posted a photo of my horse and her tack which you are free to judge as you have and I have also explained exactly why I use what I do. the girl riding my horse is a novice so the martingale is for her safety until she knows my horse, and considering she is a novice I think your comment about behind the vertical is a tad harsh (as it is only a fraction). You have not posted photos of your use of a standing martingale, but I can honestly say even the thought of one I find uncomfortable for the awful way a horse cannot use their heads to balance in one. At least with a running martingale they can throw their heads up if necessary without pain...

Martingales are a gadget, but they do have a useful place for some horses and as a safety measure when necessary.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> As soon as a running martingale hits the end of that leather strap the horses mouth and communication has now been affected and impaired. There is _no _straight line of bit to hand communication left...so it applies downward force, the higher the head the more force and the worse the fight the horse gives for control of its hurting mouth:-(
> If the horse never raises its head and makes contact with the thing, _WHY_ are you using it in the first place???:think:
> 
> :wink:


Oh I see, you actually don't understand how they work.

As long as the reins give, the rings make no impact on the movement of the head. If you hold the reins fast then the angle of the reins change. There is no point where a "running martingale hits the end of that leather strap"?? If you let the reins run then the angle of the rein will change but you can choose to put any pressure on the mouth. The martingale should always be long enough so it does not change the angle of the reins unless the horse does something dangerously high with it's head.

I use it because the horse throws it's head up dangerously, she does raise her head above where it should be, but only on sudden occasions not a constant thing which would be a schooling issue.

Incidentally, being behind the vertical has absolutely nothing to do with the martingale or the drop noseband.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

First let me apologize for confusing or misleading anyone by my incorrect use of the term “headset”. I was trying to find the better term for “head position” and chose poorly. My brain was thinking “head position”. Though I’ve seen many people try to use a German martingale to actually achieve a headset under training, and that’s what I’ve always been told it’s for.

On that note, my issue with martingales is the incorrect and over-use of them. OP asked if all the horses she saw in the arena NEED the martingales. I would say most likely no. Most likely, someone had a beautiful, well-trained horse go nicely, and it was wearing a martingale. So others thought that would be a good idea and got one too. Others thought it looked cool and didn’t want to be left out, so they got one.

That is my concern with martingales – being used for incorrect reasons and adjusted incorrectly, and actually causing problems for the horse. The majority of people on this forum are well-seasoned horse-people who know how to use and adjust a martingale. Your opinions on which type is the best and the best application will certainly differ based on experience.

However, if you see every horse at a haul-in arena or a lessons-barn wearing a martingale, many are likely unnecessary and used wrong.

I have seen someone ride rough trails with a German martingale (wanted to go cut the thing off). I have seen people jump or trail ride with a running martingale adjusted much too short. I have seen people trying to force a horse into “collection” by tightening a German martingale while doing nothing with their seat or the horse’s hind end to achieve true collection – they just rely on the martingale to miraculously make it happen. Martingales are at times a very helpful and necessary training tool, often used only in the short-term. Other horses really benefit from them long-term for their own and rider’s safety. I used to exercise a very eager eventing horse that would have given me a bloody nose on the XC if not for that running martingale.

I think we can all agree that the martingales are great tools to have available in trained, knowing hands, on a horse that actually needs it. I think if the OP is seeing one on every horse, they are probably over-used and likely some are in the hands of people who aren’t using them right. That’s never fashionable.

A breastplate really can’t do much harm, unless it’s adjusted too high and tight and interferes with the windpipe or is chafing. It sure can be useful at times, but a lot of people use them for looks, and if it does no harm, why not?


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

As an aside; in the US, and as far as I understand, martingales may not be used in any english flat class; hunter, dressage etc; only in fence classes.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

The only time I use my breastplate is if I'm going out on a running trail (lots of steep hills)
Not that my saddles move much, but it's a peace-of-mind thing for me.

Same for jumping, even then I only use it for 2'6" and up, just because
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

Whoa... Lots of words. I think what I use is a breastplate, it has rings right on it where the reins go through. We also have a running martingale. We use them in the arena, I think it's just so we know how to put them on when we go on trail rides, and also just in case the horse canters. So in a one word answer, yes or no... By the looks of it, it's looking like it depends on your opinion, or leaning towards a good thing to have.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> Well, all I can say to all of you that think the running martingale is "the answer" and can't ride on the flat let alone over fences without one is... you may have serious holes in your training.
> You also have probably never shown equitation or hunter style classes. If you dared to enter a ring with that running martingale on your horse you would be excused from the ring, disqualified. They are illegal to my knowledge to use except in jumpers or cross-country style of riding....I have never seen a dressage horse shown in one either.


equitation and hunter style classes dont exist over here in the UK, but I've seen them on tv and been far from impressed at the standard of riding. I have however shown horses upto HOYS level for over 20 years. I've ridden competativly at medium level (3rd level) dressage and evented affiliated. I've also hunted, competed working hunter (affiliated and sucessfully).

Oh and you would be shoved down to the bottom of the line in a WH class if you had a standing martingale on here



> I look at the pictures you all posted and I see_ very_ nice horses, but I also see "contraptions" of dropped nosebands, flash nosebands, martingales, and both horses traveling behind the vertical with their noses. It is just something *I am* uncomfortable seeing and honestly, when I see people using running martingales these are the things I see commonly happening, why..._I don't know_, because that should not be happening either. Again, not things I am comfortable seeing nor did as these "nosebands" also would have you excused from the show ring as illegal...sorry....


where did I say I rode in them all the time? I was mid training a very difficult pony who's default reaction was to bolt at anything and I mean proper bolt, not take off I mean galloping head first into walls, through fencing and doing himself substantial injury whilst doing so. The first sign was his ears in my nose and his jaw crossed by which time my only option was to bail out as he would have killed me. So to retrain him I made it so that he couldnt cross his jaw and that I still had control when he put his ears up my nose, I was then able to have enough control to stop him running into things and thus the ability to ride it out and get him thinking. 
He is now ridden only in a loose ring snaffle.



















> In reference to your "you can't jump big"... I've jumped 4' high 5' wide oxers on a friends horse with that standing martingale attached, that is pretty big, not huge but not tiny either...he had no problem or issue completing his course...he also shortly after no longer was ridden in a martingale as he_ didn't_ need one..that was proved when he jumped jump after jump without one later on and didn't toss or throw his head ever...I believe cross-country courses may have larger fences but I have not ridden cross-country to this degree of difficulty, and won't as I am uncomfortable riding my horse over such terrain
> :wink:


Its a reasonable size fence (well we jump 14hh ponies over that size in WH classes) but I'm assuming everything went well when you did it. If a horse loses a leg over a fence often your only chance of not having a rotational fall is giving the horse its head and praying it can get itself out of the mess. You cant give a horse its head in a standing martingale. Oh and believe me rotational falls hurt, often premanant damage or death. I've had one rotational fall where the horse landed on top of me and I crushed 2 discs in my lower spine, that horse could have done with having a martingale on.

You will NEVER see a standing martingale in international 3 day eventing. And if running martigales are good enough for the likes of william fox pit (6 time burghley winner, several time Badminton winner), mary king, pippa funnel, michael jung etc then they are good enough for me.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Faye* - Thank you for saving me the trouble of posting the same sort of pics!!


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

I might be going on hilly terrains, so I think I'd be better off just getting one.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

MinuitMouse said:


> I might be going on hilly terrains, so I think I'd be better off just getting one.


Breastplates are really never a _bad _thing to have. Like everyone said they're just there to hold the saddle in place. They should never interfere with the horse's natural movement nor ever turn into "handicaps." Like I said myself, my mares _always _get ridden in breastplates just for those "what if" moments. I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

I always ride in a breatplate (or breast collar? I don't really know the difference) when I jump. I've had my saddle slide back too many times so now I just put one on for just in case.

The last time I went cross country schooling my horse was the only one who didn't have any sort of martingale on. He doesn't need it, therefore I don't put one on!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^FWIW, I think that breast plate is more of an English term while breast collar is more western.....kind of like sorrel and chestnut, different names for basically the exact same thing ;-).


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

Ah, got it. Thank you for the clarification! I don't understand why there is so much different terminology for the same thing! Welcome to the English language, I suppose.


----------

